# Graco True Coat Electric Handheld Sprayers



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone used any of these? Looks perfect for super small jobs, like 1 door or a fireplace or something..
There's seems to be a wide range in prices. Opinions?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

They are pretty handy. I’m on my third one. Had two Truecoat plus 2’s that died. The first one lasted quite a while, the second not so much. I think I didn’t clean it out well enough one time after spraying some oil primer. 

I’ve got the newer pro model now with the Dewalt batteries and the replaceable tips. On the old ones you had to buy a whole new tip guard to get a new tip or modify the guard by cutting into it to change tips. The newer one is a lot better, but also about twice the price. 

They do have some drawbacks. Chiefly that they spray in pulses instead of a steady stream. The newer ones pulse faster and it’s less noticeable, but still there. You have to get your spraying speed just right to get even coverage. 

All in all I feel like it’s worth having. If you do some searching there has been quite a bit of discussion on the merits of the various handhelds on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a thread about the Ultras.
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-ultra-airless-handheld-paint-sprayers-75002/

And the Titan Flex Spray:
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/titan-flexspray-handheld-48833/


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, not liking the reviews. Haha. I like the idea of it but I also hate crappy stuff that doesn't last. May just consider getting a hopper for my 490. Just ordered a 25 ft. hose too. Those hoppers are like $200! Do they really save on paint consumption by that much as apposed to the syphon hose?


----------



## Lazlo (Oct 28, 2017)

I have thought a lot about buying a hopper. It is tempting. I would be very interested to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Lazlo said:


> I have thought a lot about buying a hopper. It is tempting. I would be very interested to hear how it works out for you.


Indeed. The more I think about it, the more sense it makes. Especially for small jobs ..


----------

